

Why the Kindle is my number one reading device - pwg
http://bobbelderbos.com/2012/01/why-the-kindle-is-my-number-one-reading-device/

======
kellishaver
My reading device of choice these days is a Nexus 7 - It's significantly
thinner and a touch lighter than the Kindle Fire and is useful for other
things when I need it to be, with better hardware overall. Actually it's
become my go-to tablet for pretty much everything that isn't "testing stuff on
the iPad."

I agree about distractions, but if I'm reading, I just put it in silent mode
and read. You don't have to use the social apps and check email constantly
just because you can.

I know some people prefer the eInk display for reading, but I do most of my
reading indoors and like (and at one point needed) the added contrast of the
backlit display.

